

NYPD Unveils Creepy New Surveillance System Developed with Microsoft - hornbaker
http://betabeat.com/2012/08/new-york-citys-domain-awareness-system-is-now-live/

======
forgotAgain
What's really creepy is they're giving private companies access.

From [http://www.fastcompany.com/3000272/nypd-microsoft-launch-
all...](http://www.fastcompany.com/3000272/nypd-microsoft-launch-all-seeing-
domain-awareness-system-real-time-cctv-license-plate-monito)

 _The DAS system is headquartered in a lower Manhattan office tower in a
command-and-control center staffed around the clock by both New York police
and "private stakeholders." When this reporter visited, seats were clearly
designated with signs for organizations such as the Federal Reserve, the Bank
of New York, Goldman Sachs, Pfizer, and CitiGroup._

------
ditojim
this is the same NYPD arresting credentialed photographers for taking pictures
of police in the line of duty.
[http://gothamist.com/2012/08/06/nypd_arrest_photographer_on_...](http://gothamist.com/2012/08/06/nypd_arrest_photographer_on_assignm.php)

we can record you, but you can't record us. double standards.

~~~
mc32
I was under the impression those were rougue officers. The city is not going
to defend them --tho their union is, but that's wat unions do, they represent
their membership vigorously.

That's to say, they did not represent departmental policy and being such is
not a "double standard".

~~~
ditojim
A Police Officer with the NYPD represents the NYPD to the public. They should
be dismissed if they acted in a way inconsistent with their policies.

------
hornbaker
Leave it to uber-businessman Bloomberg to wire up a 30% commission to NYC for
all future sales to other cities.

------
ChuckMcM
Poor name choice given the twitch response to DARPA's "Total Information
Awareness" (TIA) efforts. [1]

[1]<https://epic.org/privacy/profiling/tia/doc_analysis.html>

